# How should I process my subs?



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm running in circles with all of this awesome info in trying to figure out how to process sound in my subs. I am less than a week away from completing the first of two enclosures on my SDX15 and am anxious to integrate it with the rest of my system. I have an older Nakamichi 5.1 receiver (AV-8) with pre-outs for sub. I have an EP2500 on the way. I just want to make good sound for now and will fill in the holes of the perfect sound as I can afford it. Should I get a BFD or b2, do I need both? One or the other? Neither? One now, get the other later? 

What do I need?

Thanks!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would start with a mic and REW to see if you need any equalization. Placement can have an effect on the response as well.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I know I should since REW is free, but I would have $300 in the mic, preamp, adapaters, and sound card. I want to get the right curve eventually, but I want to enjoy some music for now. I want to be listening to the fruits of my labor.

I assume that if I just use the EP2500 into the sub, it is full-range.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

dougc said:


> I know I should since REW is free, but I would have $300 in the mic, preamp, adapaters, and sound card.


Since you're only interested in measuring the subwoofer, all you need is a Radio Shack SPL meter and a sound card. If budget is a concern, you could always eBay those items, then re-sell them once you're finished. It's not a bad idea to hang on too them, though, because eventually you'll modify your sub, get a new one, move to a new house, etc., and will need to take fresh REW measurements.




> I assume that if I just use the EP2500 into the sub, it is full-range.


 Not sure what you mean by that...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Well... This is in relation to only getting my sub connected for play, and if I need an active or passive crossover, and which kind.

I don't want to do anything with measuring right now. I want to find the equipment necessary to hook up the sub and listen to it, and leave it that way for awhile as I put together the rest of my HT. It will be a year or years until I can afford the rest of it.

I am wondering if the BFD is the only piece that I need to lower the frequencies that are sent to my sub, or do I also need a b2, or something else? (not including PC based measuring equipment)


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I will hook the amp directly to my receiver and see if it will deliver only low frequency to my sub. I figured that the subwoofer output on the receiver didn't crossover the frequency at all, so I would need something additional to do that. If it doesn't, then I will go from there.


----------



## weng (Jan 25, 2010)

don't know if the BFD has a built-in subsonic filter but the reckhorn B2 has one that can be set to protect your sub from over excursion below tuning freq. then it has also a single variable parametric eq to tailor your room acoustics. activate and adjust the low pass filter on your receiver so the sub out won't be full range.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok I see. I think that the sub out on my receiver has only level adjustments. The manual for my Nakamichi AV-8 says nothing about it other than the subwoofer channel exists. Sounds like I need at least the b2 for the subsonic filter.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

If your needing a EQ and a Subsonic Filter. Get a DCX2496 it is far more capable than a BFD and the B1. You can even use it to eq your speakers with an external amp.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Silly question, but is the "feedback destroyer" part of the BFD name to actually deal with anything for us or is it just the EQing capabilities? Does the subsonic filter on the DCX reach as low as the B2 and is it as adjustable?

I received my sub and amp yesterday and put the sub in a makeshift leftover enclosure to test both. Now that I have the single RCA going into my single RCA Out on the receiver, I am able to open the subwoofer controls within the receiver. I can only adjust gain for the sub on the receiver. However, I have an old AudioSource 10 band parametric EQ that my BluRay, CD player, and cable run through before the receiver. Wouldn't the sub be doubly EQed if added something to the sub channel?

Thanks for hearing all my questions... I have many more!


----------

